# Automatic Taping Tools



## Part Time Taper (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey Everyone i'm new to this forum and new to doing drywall finishing professionally. I have a question about automatic taping tools. 

Are they worth the cost? 

Are they complicated to use? 

I'm a full time police officer and I like to tape drywall. I'm totally self taught doing it for around five years. I do the jobs that contractors don't want to do. Such as one room or a basement. I find with my schedule I can do taping on the side.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't know anything about them other than the guys that use them haul balls. 

Welcome to the forum tho. Post an intro and tell us about yourself.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

lol, well they save money once they are paid for, save time, as you can coat faster than by hand, and when you add this up it means more money in your wifes pocket.

We have two complete sets of columbia tools, and love them, would never ever go back to hand taping... anyone that says they can keep up to the tools when coating by hand, well good luck with that....


cheers
AARC


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

On big jobs yes. One little jobs no..

It take a little time to learn how to run them, And to get the mud at the right mix..


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Definatly a learning curve. I bought a used bazooka on CL (was pointed out recently) and was able to get my feet wet with a small investment. I would recommended this route as it took a few jobs to get the hang of it.

If your going to do it then jump in. You can't hand finish and use auto tools together, they just don't mix...... only a dumb pollock would try that.


----------



## Part Time Taper (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replies boys. I checked out that high end machines and the base buy in would be about 6K. That would be about four decent jobs to pay them off. The Cadillac of tools I have found I think are from this sit:

http://www.tapetech.com/

What kind of mud do you guys use? I have generally gone with the Synko ready mix dust control. Simply because I am usually working in houses that are being lived in. Sending dust through the house is generally not the best idea.

What do the pros think?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Tapetech?? Cadillac??:no:

I run Blue Line myself and heard nothing but great stuff about Columbia. I am not saying Tapetech is not a good tool I just think there are better brands out there.


----------



## Part Time Taper (Sep 2, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Tapetech?? Cadillac??:no:
> 
> I run Blue Line myself and heard nothing but great stuff about Columbia. I am not saying Tapetech is not a good tool I just think there are better brands out there.


I will have to check out those brands. I'm going to look at some used tools tomorrow. Imported from the US. :thumbup:


----------



## Part Time Taper (Sep 2, 2012)

So I checked out the auto taping tools today. I saw them in action and they are unreal. I think I can get a good deal on the used ones from their owner. That would sure make doing jobs much quicker and the same quality every time.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Columbia all the way...spend the extra money and get the best tools you can get...it makes a difference. As far as mud goes, We use synco tapping and two coats of Classic finish. Dust control works to a point, but still leaves airborne dust.
Invest in Extension barrier poles. polly and tape, along with tac's You can seal off the room way better and have little to no dust at all escape. We use the above method, with a zipper door, and have great success.

AARC


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Practice running the taper with tape on the walls of your house. Find the sweet spot when running to the ceiling and cutting the tape. Inside corners same thing. You want the tape cut to the perfect length every time. Plus its easier to learn how to run the machine dry then to be on the job with wet mud trying to figure that tube out. And most important, never swear at it. That piece of metal will JAM all day until you say your sorry to it.


----------



## drywallisair (Jan 4, 2020)

Part Time Taper said:


> Hey Everyone i'm new to this forum and new to doing drywall finishing professionally. I have a question about automatic taping tools.
> 
> Are they worth the cost?
> 
> ...



Fellow Albertan and Canuck! 

Try www.toolriver.ca for purchasing these tools, or for any information you need on the tools.

I've tried them and they consistently have the best prices, (no taxes and no shipping charge over $500 CAD dollars.)

They are also very helpful if you have any questions regarding how to use the tools or whether or not what you are thinking is the best to get...

:clap:


----------

